# Ouch! Using his mouth when he's over excited!



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Only when he's very excited or playing with us, Rusty can get very mouthy! I've learned that when he's chewing something to replace it with something he can chew, which I'm trying. But what can I do?? The trainer said that dogs play with their mouth so they tend to get mouthy without meaning any harm. :help!:


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

Yip loudly and tell him no bite, or easy and then don't play for a while. If a puppy he will learn you will ignore him for awhile


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Woody is about the same age as Rusty, and he does the same thing. He acts all sweet, and I can't wait to pet him, but as soon as I do, he gets mouthy. He doesn't bite, but it still makes petting him unpleasant. 

Does it really work to ignore him for a minute? I try that--saying no and walking away, but he follows me! Then, I try to pet him again, and he gets mouthy again, and before long, he has turned it into a too-rough game. I have kept at it though, I am hoping that my persistence and his maturing will help it to come to a stop...someday.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm trying but it isn't working yet... we'll keep being persistent though. He does the same thing though, follows you around and when you go to pet him again if he's in that playful mood you get nipped. Oh, and Rusty will not give up on your hands. If I'm on the couch and my feet are nearby, he'll nip those too. 

I know he means no harm but it doesn't feel good! I'm nervous that he'll do it to a guest who may get freaked out too. Not all of us are as easy going with dogs. I have my third training class tonight and I'm going to bring it up, I'll let you know how she answers!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, I am curious to know what she has to say.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

The trainer at our class advocates ignoring your dog when they're trying to get your attention in a negative way. She said that even saying No! or reacting in some way still gives the dog what he wanted, which is your attention. She claims the best way to stop them is to ignore them, then pay attention to them positively by playing or whatever. We'll see if it works.....


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Your trainer is correct. Negative attention is still attention to the dog.

I start with turning my back for 20-30 seconds. Totally ignore him. If he comes to you, do not give him any attention. It should be you, not the dog who determines when the time is enough. If he continues to play rough, then I would lock him in a room for a time-out for a few minutes.

Another thing I would do is turn it into a mini training session, if you have reliable sit/stay. 

Example: the dog starts playing rough and you try ignoring him. Rough play continues so instead of a time-out, I ask for something positive for him to do. Like "Sit". He sits and now he is deserving of positive attention. I then ask for a stay and walk 10 feet away. I then go back and praise (click and treat for us clicker trainers). I continue working on stays, come, or whatever level you are at with training. I have turned his energy and his craving for attention into something positive.


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

A lifesaver for me has been a different technique that I've
never read about on any forum.... It works GREAT for me 
and my puppers.

As the puppy or dog tries to mouth you...whatever he is "biting"
and I know it's not hurting..it's just irritating... force that object
into his mouth, making him back up away from you. This will force
his mouth open in a way that he does not like. 

There is NOTHING that hurts the dog and they will stop this
behavior after a few times because it makes them so uncomfortable.

Now...before I get blasted... I use the term "force", but there
is nothing violent or forceful about it... you will be surprised when
your pup puts his mouth on your arm, and you go towards him instead
of pulling away from him... his mouth will open and he will back away.

I learned this from my obedeince instructor for puppies and older dogs alike, and my puppies were not biters!!! It worked!!!

If anyone is more interested in this, but doesn't understand how
I explained it, I can get you some pictures!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Martha,I use the same method.I have mine sit at my feet so they can't back up.When they start on my hand,I gently push it all the way in.They will wiggle and squirm,but will soon learn Not to use their mouth.
Shane


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

That's great Shane! It's works really well, doesn't it!!


----------

